
Ulysses’ Yield (1999) - MrJagil
https://www.recordholders.org/en/list/ulysses.html
======
mikestew
TL;DR - the story of a man who once held the world record for consecutive
push-ups. There's a bit more to it than that, with a twist, that I thought
made it worth the time to read.

